
British Scientists Collect Evidence of Alien Life from Stratosphere - evo_9
http://www.universityherald.com/articles/4501/20130911/british-scientists-collect-evidence-alien-life-stratosphere.htm
======
lutusp
> British Scientists Collect Evidence of Alien Life from Stratosphere

Wow, great! Let's read some more ...

> Professor Chandra Wickramasinghe ...

Oh, S * * t. I remember that name.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chandra_Wickramasinghe](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chandra_Wickramasinghe)

Quote: "More recently, Wickramasinghe has hypothesized that elementary living
organisms like the lichen-forming alga spores present in the red rain in
Kerala are of extraterrestrial origin, and that pathogens as the SARS virus
also arrived on Earth from deep space carried in asteroids and comets.
_However, these speculations lack support from the scientific community_ ..."

The article's title is extremely misleading. In point of fact, British
scientists did not "collect evidence of alien life from the stratosphere".
They collected a biological sample that could have had a terrestrial origin.
And if the sample cells have DNA, that probability becomes a near-certainty.

Reading on: "However, certain people claim that bacteria-like life forms could
have passed into the higher atmosphere from Earth and not from space."

Those "certain people" are called "scientific skeptics", a class on which
science depends -- people who assume the _null hypothesis_ , the precept that
a claim is false until reliable evidence forces us to a different conclusion.

"Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence" \-- Carl Sagan

